# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  العرف العشائري في قضايا الدم

## دموع الغصون

*

    القتل العمد

    النفس البريئة مصانة في جميع الرسالات والديانات ولكن مَنْ يقوم بقتل هذه النفس عمداً فما عليه إلاّ أن يفدي نفسه أو يقوم بالرحيل ويوكل أُناساً للدفع عنه والقاتل عمداً مهدور دمه يجب إخراجه من المنطقة وأخذ عطوة وطيب من أهله أو دفع دية كاملة أو يقتل. وفي أول ثلاثة أيام يعتبر ما يقوم به أهل المغدور تحت الفراش من حرق أو سلب أو نهب أو تخريب ممتلكات أو نباتات حيث تسمى في العرف العشيري بأيام المهربات والمسربات لأن فيها فورة دم وتكون النفوس حامية.

    وتبقى القضية معلقة وإن حصل منها طيب وصلح وفي حالة الأخذ بالثأر يكون قبراً بقبر أو طبشاً بطبش وهذه ترجع إلى قوة الطارد.


    القتل شبه العمد

    القتل هو قتل ولكن في حالة وقوع القتل شبه العمد أن يقوم الجاني بدفع قضايا العطوة كاملة وفي نهاية العطوة [الطيبة] يُؤخذ بالحسبان قضية القضاء والقدر ويكون المتسبب في القتل كالفاعل الحقيقي وحدثت مرة في إحدى القرى أن حارس ورشة بناء وجد أثناء مروره في الطريق إنساناً يفتح أحد الأبواب فأطلق عليه الرصاص وقتله، فدفع دية كاملة لأنه حوسب محاسبة القاتل الحقيقي، وإذا أطلق الرصاص من قبل الجنود أو الشرطة فعليهم دفع الدية المربعة حتى وإن أطلق إنسان الرصاص على جماعة من المهربين فعليه دفع دية كاملة لأن القتل قتل.    وقدر أصحاب العُرف العشيري أن الدية هي 40 ألف دينار أو 100 ناقه  إلاّ أن قتل شبه العمد يعامل معاملة القتل العمد وفيه دية مغلظة لان القتل قتل.



    قتل الخطأ


    أن قتل أيَّ إنسان عن طريق الخطأ يعتبر نفس قتل العمد ولو جاء المقتول على بيتك وقمت بقتله فعليك الدية لأن القتل قتل والنفس البشرية مصانة من القتل والعبث.
    وأيَّ إنسان قُتل عن طريق الخطأ فله دية محمدية وهي 4250 غم عيار ذهب 24 قيراط أو تدفع 100 ناقة.و يؤخذ فيها عطوة.
    قتل المظلولة "الدم المجهول أو الضائع"
    يعتبر قتل عمد ويجب على المتهم أن يفدي نفسه. والمظلولة يطايب عليها دون اعتراف من المتهم خوفاً من المشاكل التي ستحصل في المستقبل.
    وقد حصلت طوشه في إحدى القرى وعمت هذه الطوشه كل أهل البلد وقتل فيها أكثر من عشرين شخصاً، وكان من بين القتلى رجل من بني نعيم فدفعت أهل يطا مظلولة لأهل المقتول من قبل الطرفين المتخاصمين.
    والمظلولة يجب فيها اليمين وفيها البشعة لأنها تهمة غير واضحة وغير مدعومة بالدلائل ويتم الفصل فيها إما بشهادة الشهود أو بالبراءة عن طريق اليمين أو بلحس النار.
    وقد دفعت مظلولة قديماً 60 دينار أما الآن فيقدرها القاضي..

    والمظلولة كانت تدفع في القتل المجهول الفاعل، فإذا كان القاتل مجهولاً، واتهمت الديرة التي وجد القتيل فلأهل القتيل طلب يمين رجل من أهل الديرة وإذا اتهمت عدة عشائر في القتل وأنكروا فعليهم اليمين وإذا أدت القسم كل العشائر ما عدا واحدة فإن التي تمتنع عن القسم تتحمل الدية، وإذا أدت القسم جميع العشائر تقسم الدية على الجميع حيث أنها مظلولة.

    قتل الطفل

    قتل الطفل لا يختلف عن قتل أية نفس صَغُرَت أم عظمت فالقتل قتل ويعتبر قتل الطفل قتل العمد وعلى الجاني أن يفدي نفسه.  فلا يُميز في قتل الطفل بين ذكر وأنثى ولا بين صغير وكبير ولا بين شاب وشيخ فالقتل قتل ولو كان عمر الطفل ساعة. ويجب له دية كاملة ولذا قيل الرَّجُل برجل والأنثى بأربعة رقابٍ.


    قتل الجنين

    يعامل قتل الجنين كقضية قتل وقد حدث مرة في إحدى القرى بأن قُتِلَ جنين فحضرت جاهة من عند الجاني وطلبت أخذ عطوة من أهل القتيل فوافق أهل الجنين (المقتول) ودُفِعتَ له دية كاملة. فالقتل هو قتل مهما كان ويعتبر قتل الجنين دم ولكن قد يُصبح فيه تخفيف إذ يدفع فيه عُشْرُ الدية أو غرة عبد [ تحرير رقبة ] ويُعاقب المتسبب في قتل الجنين كالفاعل ولو كان المتسبب في القتل طفلاً.
    أما في حالة نزول الجنين [ الإجهاض ] عن طريق الخوف والرهبة غير المقصودة كمشاهده الحامل واقعة الاشتباك فتؤخذ عطوة ويلحقها الطيب.


    قتل المرأة على يد زوجها


    حدد العُرف العشيري أصول التعامل بين الزوج والزوجة وقد سمي هذا العرف [ عم النساء ] أي إنه هو الذي يُصدر الأحكام بين المرأة وزوجها، فالمرأة في بيت زوجها تعامل على أنها مخلوق له جميع الحقوق والامتيازات كما للرجل ولا يختلف قتل الزوجة عن جرائم القتل الأخرى فالقتل قتل.    إذا حدث وقتل زوج زوجته فيسمى هذا القتل بقتل العمد ولها دية كاملة ودية مغلظة، أما قتل الخطأ فله الدية الكاملة.
    وحدث في إحدى القرى أن قام زوج بقتل زوجته عمداً فخرج القاتل من القرية ودفع دية مغلظة.
    إذن فالمرأة إذا قتلت على يد زوجها يسمى هذا القتل بقتل العمد ولها دية كاملة أي يدفع الزوج 100 ناقة أما إذا حصل القتل بطريق الخطأ فيدفع دية الخطأ. وفيها الجاه والوجه.


    قتل المرأة في طوشة

    إذا خرجت المرأة في الطوشة وشاركت فيها كالرجل واستفحلت تسقط حصانتها وليس لها حق إذا قُتلت لأنها تقدمت بنفسها للساحة [ أي ساحة القتل ]، أما إذا قُتلت المرأة خطأً ولم تشترك في الطوشة فيدفع الجاني دية كاملة لأنه تسبب في قتل نفس بريئة.
    اشتراك المرأة في الطوشة يُسقط حصانتها وهيبتها ولا حد للاعتداء عليها فإذا مزق أحد الناس ثوبها أثناء الطوشة فليس لها حق لأنها شريكة وتعامل معاملة الرجل أما إذا تم الاعتداء عليها في بيتها فيقص القاضي حقها وإذا شتمت المرأة الرجل ورد عليها الرجل بالسُباب والشتيمة فلا أثم عليه فالتعدي سواء بسواء ولكن إن رفع يده عليها وجب لها الحق.
    قتل المرأة وهي تدافع عن نفسها
    التعدي على حرية المرأة وحقوقها وكرامتها وعرضها من الأمور الصعبة التي شدد فيها العُرف العشيري فإن قام أحد الناس بقتل المرأة وهي تدافع عن نفسها فلها الدية الكاملة ودية مغلظة.
    وإذا قُتلت المرأة خارج بيتها فديتها كدية الرجل أما إذا تم القتل داخل البيت وقام الجاني بالاعتداء على عرضها فلها أربع ديات وتعامل كصائحة الضحى.
    وقد أجمع العُرف العشيري على أن أيّ اعتداء على حرية المرأة أو كرامتها أو عرضها يوجب تغريم الجاني، وإن حاول قتلها فيجب عليه الدية الكاملة لأن القوانين صعبة للغاية وتعامل معامله الصائحة.


    غرة الدم- غرة الدية

    هي البنت أو الأخت التي تؤخذ مقابل الدم وليس على الآخذ أية تكاليف فهي تعامل معاملة العبدة وإذا أنجبت رجلاً تحرر نفسها.
    وغرة الدم عادة جاهلية وهي ملاذ آخر غير القتل والدية حيث يتم الاتفاق بتزويج رجل من أهل المقتول بفتاة من أهل القاتل يتم الحلول بها كالزوجة دون عقد قران حتى تنجب له صبياً ويبلغ سن الرشد عندها يؤخذ الصبي إلى الديوان [ ديوان مَنْ حلَّ بها ] وتُشهد الرجال على ابنها بأنه أصبح رجلاً يحل محل القتيل بعدها تكون حرة طليقة لتعود إلى أهلها أو تستمر مع ابنها وزوجها.
    ولكن نادراً ما يحدث ذلك لأن الرجل الذي اتخذها غرة يعقد عليها خلال المدة أو في نهايتها وتصبح بالتالي زوجة شرعية كاملة له.
    فغرة الدم : هي امرأة تقدم دية للقتيل إذا أنجبت رجلاً وبلغ سن الرشد يأخذها الرجل إلى فترة محدودة من الزمن لإنجاب بدل الضائع إلا أن هذه العادة قطعت في أيامنا هذه وألغيت، ويعلل العشيريون غرة الدم في القدم بأن العرب كانت تعتقد أن المصاهرة والنسب هما افضل وسيلة لإذابة الضغائن والأحقاد وإعادة الود والألفة والصفاء.


    الدليخة

    هي أن يقتل الجاني ضيفة أو صاحبه وينكره فلها أربع ديات أو أربع رقاب. والدليخة قد تقتل في مكان آمن وتنقل إلى مكان آخر فان حصل ذلك فلها أربع رقاب.
    إذا حدث وقدم رجل إلى بلد أو عشيرة أخرى وتعرض للاعتداء عليه أو على عرضه فيجب على المُعتدي أن يدفع ويغرم مضاعفاً. أما في حالة تشويه الجثة أو إخفاء معالمها بقصد عدم التعرف على المجني عليه فعلى الجاني أن يدفع أربع ديات مغلظة لأنه لا يجوز تشويه الجثة وما على الميت إلا تكريمه بدفن جثته وقد حرّم الإسلام تشويه الجثة.


    القتل البوق

    أن يقتل الإنسان إنساناً ما غدراً وبدون إساءة سابقة.  عندها يعامل معاملة الدليخة لأنها لون من ألوان الغدر وعلى الجاني أن يدفع دية أربع رقاب.
    و إذا تم البوق في ديار أهل الجاني فيدفع الجاني أربع ديات مغلظة أما إذا حصل البُوق في ديار القتيل أو قريباً منها فعلى القاضي أن يُعد الخطوات ويقدرها وما على الجاني إلاّ الدفع.    وإن حصل وغاب الأهل عن البيت ولدى رجوعهم إليه وجدوا شخصاً غريباً في البيت وقاموا بقتله ظنا منهم أنه لص فعليهم الدية الكاملة.
    وحدث في زمن قديم أن ذهب رجلاً من المخامرة إلى شرقي الأردن، وقتلهما جماعة من الكرك وشاءت الأقدار أن يأتي من أهل الكرك اثنان إلى بني نعيم وأخذوهما إلى بيت محمد شحادة أبو عرام فقال القاضي أبو عرام أنا لا آخذ دمًا بارداً وعليهم وجه أبو عرام من هنا إلى الكرك، وعاد الرجلان إلى بلدتهما الكرك وأخبرا الأهل بما حدث معهما فجمع أهل الكرك جاهة وقدموا إلى بيت القاضي وأخذوا عطوة وانتهت بالطيب ومنذ تلك الحادثة والقول المشهور معروف بين الناس عليهم وجه "أبو إعرام ".

    القتل الدغمة

    أجمع العُرف العشيري على أن الدغمة تعامل معاملة البُوق والدليخة ولها نفس الحكم في القتل والديات.    لكن هناك أمورٌ لا حقَّ فيها كالسفهاء والصعاليك الذين صدر بحقهم التشميس، ومن يقود الخصم على ابن عمه، والخائن والغدار.   فهؤلاء لا ضيافة ولا تقدير لهم، ولا يصاهرهم أحد وتوجب مقاطعتهم ومطاردتهم.
    إذا أكل شخص ما طعام بيت فله حق الحماية، ولا يجوز الغدر بمن تناول زادك ولو كان قاتلاً في العرف العشيري، فبين الطرفين عيش وملح.


    قتيل الملاعب :

    أثناء اللعب في مباراة أو سباق الخيل إذا حصل صدام قتل فيه أحد المتباريين فإنه يعتبر قتيل ملاعب، تؤخذ عطوة شرف إرضاء للخواطر ولكن لا تؤخذ الدية بمسامحة أهل القتيل.


    الدية وأنواعها ومقدارها

    وهي مقدار من المال يدفعه الجاني للمجني عليه وهي 1000 مثقال ذهب وكل دينار يعادل 4.25 غم ذهب، فالدية تعادل إذن 4250 غم ذهب حسب الشرع.

    والدية إذا كان القتل خطأ تُقدر ب 333 دينار ذهب، أما العمد فلم يوجد لها مقدار معين وليس لها إلاّ الجاه والوجه وتقدر على النحو التالي:

    1. 33 جمل x 5 دنانير= 165 دينار

    2. 33 x 3 دنانير = 99 دينار

    3. 34 x 2 دينار= 68 دينار

    فيكون المجموع 333 دينار

    وتختلف الدية في الوقت الحاضر عما كانت عليه في القديم، ففي الوقت الحاضر يقدرون الدية المحمديه بما يعادل 38 ألف دينار أردني والعزب ديته تختلف عن المتزوج، فإذا كان المقتول متزوجاً ولم يُنجب تكون له دية تختلف عن الآخر المتزوج وله أولاد، ولا يحق للجاهة عند دفع الدية أن تقول هذا لله وهذا للرسول وهذا … الخ
    وقد يأخذون في الدية من عشرة آلاف إلى 15 ألف دينار إلاّ أن الدية المحمدية في فلسطين قدرت ب 4250 غرام ذهب وتسّعر في حالة دفعها.
    وقديماً كانت الدية تدفع على ثلاث مراحل، بين كل مرحلة وأخرى فترة زمنية تقدر بسنة من أجل تمكين الجاني من تحصيل الأموال ويكون مقدار الدية في السنة الثالثة حتى النهاية الثالثة [ 4250 ] غرام ذهب عيار 24 قيراط وفي كل مرة تؤخذ عطوة، فالعطوة الأولى 18 ذبيحة وتوابعها والعطوة الثانية 12 ذبيحة وتوابعها وفي الثالثة 6 ذبائح وتوابعها.
    وفي الصلح 25 ذبيحة وتوابعها وتكون هذه للجاهة حيث ينهض أهل المجني عليه ويتفقدونها ويرجعونها مع الجاهة.


    التشميس والبراءة

    أثناء تردي الأخلاق والقيم يظهر إنسان عديم الأخلاق وشرس الطباع كثير المشاكل بحيث لا يرضى عنه قومه ولا يستطيعون زجره في هذه الحالة يتفق أهله وعشيرته على التبرؤ منه عشيرياً وقانونياً ويكتبون صكاً في ذلك ويشهدون عليه وجوه الحمائل والعشائر في الدولة والمحافظة والقرية والمدينة بعد تسديد ما عليه من ديون وغرامات. أما في الإسلام فلا توجد مثل هذه الحالة وإنما يتوجب عليه العقوبات الإسلامية الزاجرة حسب طبيعة الحالة.
    وعلى هذا فالبراءة تكون في حالة وقوع شخص في أشياء غير محمودة من العشيرة ويكرر عمله الشائن فتقوم العشيرة بالتبرؤ منه وذلك بالكتابة في الصحف والإذاعات ووسائل الإعلام بعد أن تكون قد جمعت وجهاء العشائر في المنطقة وأشهدتها على صك البراءة بعد دفع ما عليه من ديون فيما يتعلق بدم أو حادث ولكن لا يسددون الديون الشخصية.   وقديماً كان يتم التشميس والبراءة بشهادة قضاة ومنشد دم.
    لا يجوز البراءة من شخص بعد ارتكاب الجرم وفي عهد الاحتلال الإسرائيلي كانت العشيرة تتبرأ من الشخص الذي يشتبه بتعاونه معها أو تورطه في قضايا أمنية أخرى وتهدر دمه، فيصبح دمه مهدوراً والعشيرة غير مسؤولة عن تصرفاته عشيرياً أو قانونياً، فإذا قتل لا تدفع معه، وإذا قُتِل لا تطالب به، ولا يحق للشخص المشُمس أن يحضر اجتماعات العشيرة أو أفراحها أو أتراحها ولا يدفع في المعدود أو قرش الدم، وكان يعرف في الزمن الماضي بالصعلوك فهو مهدور الدم لا يطلب من عدوه ولا تطلب عشيرته بدمه ولا تأخذ بثأره.


    اليمين بخمسة إقبال وإقناع 
    (لا خصص الله من دين الكاذب)


    يقوم المجني عليه بانتقاء خمسة من أهل الجاني الذين يفترض أن يكونوا من أهل التقوى والصلاح كي أجل يحلفوا مع الجاني ويشهدوا على ذلك أمام مجموعة من الناس، يتوجب اليمين في حالات القتل والعرض والأرض فقط.
    واليمين بخمسة يتوجب في حالة إنكار المتهم، بحيث يُطلب منه هذا اليمين حتى في التجارة التي تزيد عن 500 دينار. ويقسم اليمين أُناس ذوو سمعة طيبة يختارهم أهل المجني عليه. وتسقط ضرورة اليمين بخمسة في حال ثبوت التهمة.
    وفي حالة القتل يشارك في القسم أفراد العائلة المشاركون في الدم. أما في قضايا العرض فعلى الجاني وخمسته ممن يجلسون معه على المائدة فقط لأن الدنس على مَنْ يعمله.
    ويتم الحلف على قطعة الأرض المتنازع عليها أو عند المنبر في المسجد أو في مكان يُتفق عليه وغالباً عند المقامات ومزارات الأولياء والصالحين، وتتم مراسم اليمين بان يقوم شخص بعمل دائرة يخطها بشبريته أو بسيفه أو بعصا ويقول " أنا مأخذ سيف الله كفوً ".
    يقف الشخص الأول في المقدمة والأربعة الآخرون خلفه، يلقنه صيغة اليمين ويزكى يمينه الآخرون بأنه يِحلف صادقاً وليس كاذباً.
    وصيغ اليمين متعددة ومتنوعة منها " والله وسبع جمال محملات غلة، كل حبة تشخص وتقول والله لا شفت ولا رأيت ولا سمعت ولا آلي    ( أعلم) ولا أدري … "    كثير من الناس يهاب اليمين، لأن اليمين ليس سبقة، واليمين قطاع الذراري وفي حالة رفض أي شخص الحلف تعتبر التهمة ثابتة ويتحمل تبعاتها كاملة.

    الشروط الواجب توفرها في قسم اليمين بخمسة في حالات الدم هي:
    ا- يحلف المتهم بالجريمة " العنَّاق أولاً ".
    ب- في حالة عدم توفر الأدلة الكافية في التهمة الموجهة إليه يقسم ويردد خلفه أربعة أشخاص ويقولون صدق حالفنا في قوله تزكية ليمينه من أصحاب الأمانة في العشيرة وممن يدفع معه قرش الدم.
    أما في حالات العرض فيكون الخمسة من الأشخاص أقرب الناس إليه من أولاده أو إخوانه ويستطيع أن يكمل الخمسة بإضافة جملة "لأن العيب على صاحبه".
    أما الأرض فيقسم اليمين العنَّاق وأربعة ممن يعرفون حدود الأرض أو لديهم معلومات عنها. وفي حالة رفض أي شخص أداء القسم يتحمل العنّاق [45]المسؤولية كاملة. وإذا ثبت بعد أداء القسم أنه كاذب يبطل القسم ويمتثل الجاني للحق العشيري ويدفع الحق مضاعفاً فلا خصص الله من يمين الكاذب.
    أولا أنحس من يمين الكاذب.

    البشعة


    أسلوب ترضيه بناءً على طلب أهل الطارد "فلا دم عليه ورود ولا عرض عليه شهود ". ويتخصص بالبشعة في فلسطين رجالات بئر السبع ورفح وصحراء سيناء فيقوم المُبشِّع بإيقاد كومة من الحطب ويضع محمس القهوة على النار حتى يحمر، [46] وبعد سماع شهادة الطرفين، المتهم وذوي المجني عليه، يطلب المبشِّع من المتهم أن يلحس النار من على وجهي المحمسة ويناوله بعد ذلك كوباً من الماء ليشرب، فإذا ظهرت آثار الحرق على لسانه (فقاقيع) ويقال في الدارج [ أن لسانه بقبش ] فيعتبر مذنباً ويُظهر لسانه للناس على أنه وغيت [47] وليس متهماً فقط، وقد حدث أن تبشع في بئر السبع في عهد الانتداب لارتكابه جريمة قتل أحد سكان سعير وثبتت عليه التهمة ودفع الدية المحمدية.

    أما من الناحية العلمية فالبشعة هي عملية سيكولوجية تقوم على الإيحاء ومهارة المبشِّع أو أن الشخص الخائف أو المذنب يجف حلقه ويرتبك ويخاف أثناء الإقدام على لحس النار ويعترف بالجريمة [ يكاد المريب يقول خذوني ]. أما البريء فيقدم بجرأة على لحس النار ولا يخاف منها فيعرف المبشِّع بأنه برئ ويعلن براءته. وحصل مرة في بئر السبع أن اتهم رجل زوجته في عرضها ورتمها فطلبت المبشِّع ولكنها اشترطت إذا كانت بريئة أن يطلقها زوجها فدخلت على الشق أو الديوان وهي تزغرد عدة مرات ولحس النار فعرف القاضي أنها بريئة وطلقها من زوجها وتزوجت من رجل آخر.

    البشعة باتت مرفوضة من السلطات في الدول العربية وهي غير مقرة شرعاً أو قانوناً. وهي عادة أصبحت في حكم الزوال.

    الجلاء-الترحيل

    إخراج الجاني من المنطقة التي اقترف فيها الجرم، ويتم الجلاء في حالة القتل العمد وانتهاك العرض من أجل إبعاد الجاني عن العيون وخوفاً من الاحتكاكات المستقبلية " غيب عن العين تغيب عن الذهن ".
    ويُعطى الجاني مدة ثلاثة أيام وثلث اليوم الرابع لإخلاء أهله وحلاله ( ماله من المواشي وغيرها ) كي يبتعد عن غريمه. وتعطى هذه المدة مكفولة من إحدى العشائر أو شيوخها للجلاء. وفي الآونة الأخيرة اتفقت العشائر في الضفة الغربية والأردن أن الساكن في المدن يُجلى من الحي إلى حي آخر، لأن له أملاكاً منقولة وغير منقولة وأولاده في المدارس. أما في القرى فيُجلى الجاني إلى قرية أخرى. ولكن العرف السائد أن يجلى من مدينة إلى مدينة تجنباً لوقوع الشر.
    وقد حصلت قضية في إحدى قرى الخليل حيث أجلي الجاني إلى عقبة جبر بقرار إجماعي من الجاهة ورحل مع الجاني 250 شخص.
    يقتصر الجلاء على أبناء الجد الرابع ممن يدفعون في قرش الدم المعدود.
    مدة الجلاء سبع سنوات للجاني، أما عصبته وعاقلتهُ فينظَر في أمرها بعد سنة أو سنتين من الجلاء، لتعود إلى مكان سكنها وممتلكاتها.
    وإذا كان دخيلاً أو طنيباً في العشيرة وتقرر جلاءها، لا يلحقه تكاليف ولكن يجلي معهم وينزل في مضاربهم. وفي الآونة الأخيرة أكثر العشائر لم تعد ترحل جميع العشيرة ما عدا خمسة الجاني -عصبة الجاني الدانية- حيث أن عطوة الدم تؤخذ ثلاثة أيام وثلث على جميع أفراد عشيرة الجاني ولكن أثناء تجديد العطوة بعد فورة الدم تؤخذ العطوة على خمسة الجاني.


  الثـأر
    " الدم ما يسوس وما يبلىء "



    الثأر عادة جاهلية ألغاها الإسلام وتكون في حالة الدم وهتك العرض. وحال معرفة أهل القتيل بالواقعة يهب أهل القتيل مطالبين بدمه من أهل القاتل. حيث قال تعالى [ النفس بالنفس ] فالإسلام ألغى الثأر نهائياً لقوله تعالى [ ولا تزر وازرة وزر أُخرى … ]
    إلاّ أن القتل العمد ليس له حدود ولا وقت. ولذا قيل في المثل الشعبي " الدم ما بسوِّس"، " وبشِّر القاتل بالقتل ولو بعد حين"، ولا ينتهي طلب الثأر إلاّ بالصلح أو قبول الدية.
    فالثأر هو قبر بقبر أو طبش بطبش وما أُخذ باليمين يرجع بالشمال ولذا قيل مَنْ استثار استجار.
    والثأر مسموح في العرف العشيري حتى الجد الخامس. قتل القاتل مهما طال الأمر فالبدوي أخذ حقه بعد أربعين عاماً وقال : استعجلت.
    وإذا لم يكن للمغدور سوى بنت، تزُوجها أمها على مهر الثأر فيصبح واجب الثأر على الزوج وعشيرته.

    صواب العيار الناري
    للتخويف وإطلاق نار للقتل

    على العشيرة إيقاف أي من أفرادها عن تخويف الناس أو إطلاق الرصاص. فقد يصيب برصاصته إنساناً ويقتله وعندها يجب أن تُعلن العشيرة براءتها عن هذا الشخص وتؤخذ عطوة من أهل القتيل.    فإذا تبرأت العشيرة وشمست الجاني فقد يتكرم أهل القتيل ويقبلون العطوة وقد يسامحون العشيرة بذلك. أما الجاني فلا تسامح معه ويجب هدر دمه.
    فكل من يُطلق الرصاص ويتسبب في جرح وقتل أيَّ إنسان يهدر دمه وتتبرأ العشيرة منه لأنهم شمسوه.
    وإذا حصلت الإصابة النارية أثناء اللعب بالسلاح فيتكفل الجاني بقيمة الضرر. أما إذا كان قاصداً فعليه دفع الدية. وإذا كان عن طريق الخطأ فإن مات الشخص فعلى الجاني دفع الدية، وإن أصيب يتكفل الجاني بتكاليف العلاج والعطب.

    الخيانة – العميل

    إذا ثبتت تهمة القتل أو التسبب بالضرر على الجاني يتوجب عليه دفع جميع ما تسبب به وزيادة على ذلك تؤخذ عطوة.
    وحدث أن اتهم ممرضاً يعمل في عيادة أربعة شباب بتكسير زجاج العيادة واعتقل الشباب الأربعة وثبتت براءتهم من التهمة فتوجب على الممرض أداء يمين بخمسة. والذي تثبت عليه تهمة العمالة يهدر دمه من قبل عشيرته فتكون بذلك كمن يضيف الحطب إلى النار.

    وخيانة الأمين في الأموال :

    وإذا حصلت الخيانة على المال فعلى الجاني أن يدفع نصف دية رجل [ ثمن يده ] وإن كانت للعرض فيدفع 4 ديات، وإن كانت للعدو فيجب قتله. أما خيانة الرجل العادي في المال عن عمد فلها حقوق مختلفة يعرفها أصحاب الصنعة. وإذا لم تكن الخيانة متعمدة يعاد المال. وخيانة العرض تعامل معاملة صائحة الضحى ولها منشد إذا لم تكن راضية. أما إذا تمت بالرضا فتعاقب هي والجاني بنفس الحكم كما يقدره القاضي.


   قتل العميل

    إذا أقرت العشيرة بعمالة أحد أفرادها وهدرت دمه يسقط حق العطوة من المواطن القاتل، وإذا تمت العطوة تكون كما يقال في العُرف العشيري هي "شدة خاطر" للحمولة فقط والميت مات والله يحرقه في ناره. وبمبادرة عشيرة العميل يسقط حق المطالبة بأي مطلب مستحق عشائرياً أو قانونياً.    أما إذا قام أحد الناس بقتل من اشتبه بعمالته وثبت للناس بعد قتله بأنه غير عميل فيجب على الجاني أن يدفع أربع ديات لأنه حكم الدليخة.


    قتل مواطن على يد عميل
    يكون دمه مهدور أمام جميع الناس وعلى العشيرة أن تدفع دية المقتول إذا لم تكن قد شمست ابنها العميل.

   قضايا حوادث السير، الدهس
    هو أن يصدم سائق إنساناً ما على الشارع ويصرعه، فإذا كان السائق مرخصاً وثبت ذلك يكون مخطئاً غير متعمد يتوجب عليه دفع الدية حسب الأصناف التي ذكرت سابقاً. أما الدهس العمد فقصاصه كالقتل العمد. ويحدث الدهس الشبه عمد كأن يسوق سيارة غير مرخصة أو سيارة مسروقة أو تكون شبهة له في سياقتها فيقتل إنساناً ففيه دية شبه العمد وهي 100 من الإبل منها 40 حوامل أو يدفع قيمة الإبل.
    وإذا صدم السائق إنساناً وقتله تؤخذ عطوة إذا كان الدهس غير متعمد لأنه يعتبر قضاءً وقدراً وإذا كانت السيارة مؤمنة ومرخصة يأخذ من التأمين أما في حالة عدم وجود رخصة سياقة أو تامين يقوم بدفع دية كل شخص دهسه. وقد حصل أن قام أحد الأشخاص بسرقة سيارة والده وساقها وصادفته في الطريق امرأة تمسك ابنها وتحاول قطع الشارع فدهس السائق الطفل، فدفع [11250 ]ديناراً منها 1250 دينار فراش عطوة والباقي نفقات. ولم يدفع الطيبة لأن مدتها لم تحن.
    وإذا كانت السيارة غير صالحة للقيادة وقام بالدهس فيعتبر شبه عمد أما إذا كانت قانونية فيعتبر قضاءً وقدراً.




*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مشكورة دموع على طرح هالموضوع 
عنجد معظم هالامور بتصير ولساتها زي اول ويمكن اقوى اول بكثير

----------


## &روان&

شكرا الك
................

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورات صبايا على المرور 
بتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
هاد العرف هو منهجنا 



*

----------

